
"Mental Maps" Of Cities Help Your Brain Regain What It Has Lost To GPS - sdoering
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3053172/these-beautiful-mental-maps-of-cities-help-your-brain-regain-what-it-has-lost-to-gps#1
======
chippy
There's no science here about brains if you were looking for some, as I was.
The relevant part of the article (and aren't they always?) is in the last
paragraph:

"We so often follow the lefts and rights that the GPS lady tells us without
thinking about where we’re going," he says. "There’s something so alienating
about this, like we’re not actually in the space. And it turns out this is a
very powerful and absolutely essential part of brains that we’re losing. We
need to do something to exercise it, and my maps can be a good place to
start."

I actually agree with this but it appears to me as if the man is saying, "stop
buying maps on your phone and start buying my maps instead".

He should be saying "make your own maps of your place and here's how".

~~~
mbostleman
The "...without thinking about where we’re going," part does not apply to
everyone. I for one am very uncomfortable not knowing where I am oriented map-
wise in an unfamiliar place. Sure to get from the airport to the hotel I'll
follow turn by turn directions because it's the only practical thing to do
when you're also driving a car on the interstate. But prior to the drive and
many times after, I familiarize myself with the map and my place on it because
for me it's simply unnerving not to.

------
lifeformed
I don't have a GPS. Before I go somewhere, I look up the directions on Google
Maps, and draw out a simple diagram on a sticky note. I stick that to my
dashboard and navigate using that.

I find I rarely need to look at the note - the act of drawing a map solidifies
the directions in my mind. Over time, I've gotten a really solid sense of
direction of my area; I don't really need a map.

I don't really recommend doing this if you live a precisely scheduled life or
one requiring lots of travel. Sometimes you get lost, or you miss out on more
efficient routes. But I enjoy it... getting lost puts me in interesting places
I've never been, and puts my navigation skills to the test. GPS is great, but
I love looking at and drawing maps.

------
kqr2
London Taxicab drivers who passed _The Knowledge_ were forced to develop very
detailed mental maps of London. According to wikipedia, it is the world's most
demanding training course for taxicab drivers.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxicabs_of_the_United_Kingdom...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxicabs_of_the_United_Kingdom#The_Knowledge)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/10/t-magazine/london-taxi-
tes...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/10/t-magazine/london-taxi-test-
knowledge.html?_r=0)

------
brudgers
The seminal work in this area is Kevin Lynch's _The Image of the City_.

[https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/image-
city](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/image-city)

------
ard123
I was actually thinking about the same thing whem I forgot my phone today
whilst driving. I feel as if it's become a lot harder navigating without it.

------
RazzyP
The map of Providence looks very off to someone who knows the city
blindfolded. I'm curious as to who he talked to.

